# Pork Butt-How many will this feed?



## texasjason (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi All,
I'm smoking a port butt tomorrow for a neighborhood gathering, well a few houses anyway, and just wanted to make sure I have enough pork to do pulled pork sandwiches.  I've got a 9.5lb bone in butt I picked up and we are expecting 12 adults (couples).  I know the ladies won't eat that much but guys will likely eat more.  We have apps being eaten at another house, then here for pork and then to another house for desert.  Someone else is bringing a side for us.  Anyway, I've read through the postings here and seems like I would get anywhere from 30-50% shrinkage.  Do y'all think I have enough pork to feed 12 adults? Thank you!


----------



## bbqcle (Dec 19, 2017)

texasjason said:


> Hi All,
> I'm smoking a port butt tomorrow for a neighborhood gathering, well a few houses anyway, and just wanted to make sure I have enough pork to do pulled pork sandwiches.  I've got a 9.5lb bone in butt I picked up and we are expecting 12 adults (couples).  I know the ladies won't eat that much but guys will likely eat more.  We have apps being eaten at another house, then here for pork and then to another house for desert.  Someone else is bringing a side for us.  Anyway, I've read through the postings here and seems like I would get anywhere from 30-50% shrinkage.  Do y'all think I have enough pork to feed 12 adults? Thank you!




Assuming you get about 7 lbs or so after smoking (I am giving a very high number, it might be 5-6 lbs)you might not have enough.

For catering you want to have about 1 L/B of meat per person, some will eat less, some will eat more but 1 lb per person is usually safe to cover any heavy plate fillers.

Now you only have one side, but with apps, you can maybe take that down to 3/4 LB ea.

It is always hard to judge, but the more apps, and side dishes the lower amount ea person will eat of the "main course".

Hope that helps.
Worse case just be honest, "hey only got a enough for everyone to have XYZ, until we open it up for extras"


----------



## forvols (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes agree its a hard thing to figure you will have some use buns so 3-4oz for each samich, others may just plate pork no bun that could be 6-8-10 oz, then you will have some waist watchers, just get a couple of ounces maybe. I think maybe figure 10- 12oz per person, 12 people you need 120-144oz or 7.5-9lbs of pulled pork. Left overs freeze great and college football bowl season is just around the corner.

Good side is baked beans simple easy recipe and don't laugh:
1-- large can of Campbells pork and beans (not the #10 can its like the 32 or 36oz can)
1-- 12oz can of Campbells pork and beans
1lb -- of hamburger
2 packs of real bacon bits or 6oz fried bacon chopped up
1 -- onion diced
1 -- green pepper diced
1-- medium sized Sweet Baby Rays bbq sauce (use it all)
Ketchup (start with 3oz)
Yellow mustard--3oz
Red pepper flakes (1.5 TBL spoons)
Black pepper (2TBL spoons)
1-- med sized aluminum throw away pan

DRAIN-- the pork n beans
BROWN - hamburger and add the bacon (if using bacon slice fry and dice first)
            - Drain H-burger
Combine -- all into the aluminum pan, mix it up good ..add all the bbq sauce, use the ketchup as needed and add 3oz of mustard...add black pepper/red pepper flakes, taste (then add what ever you need)
Ketchup is as needed after first 3oz. You want the mix loose but not soupy.

Cover and bake on 350 usually about 45min until onions n green pepper is tender. Uncover and mix at 30min point. Recover and back in the oven. Check at 45min point..should be bubbly around edges and hot through out.

Adjust the black/red pepper to your taste... I have made these for so long I just throw it together, so hopefully my ...oz/TBL spoon recommendations are good if you make them
t


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 19, 2017)

Here's a similar thread from eighteen months ago that has some calculations you might find useful:

Pulled Pork For Church


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 19, 2017)

You already have your meat so i would make acouple more sides(cornbread, beans, coleslaw, mac & cheese etc.) go with a meat and three type service and serve pp on a smaller type slider bun. They could always go back for a second. If you have the room why not throw on two racks of ribs and cut singles for a choice. Or just fill them up on beer, always works.


----------



## texasjason (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks All! I was thinking I might be a little short, but these are going to be more sliders with slaw and a side. And we are going to multiple houses. Anyway, I think I'll throw in some ribs or buy another smaller butt and should be good to go. Thanks again and happy holiday's everyone.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

I just took 9.5lb .... After cooking I don't know what it was.. to work.. I bought 4 packages of buns and took  in with the pulled pork in a crock pot.. I took some Coleslaw too. Well I had about 5 or 6 buns left over and 2 servings of pulled pork left.  So I would say that it will serve 12 people 2 sandwiches and be enough if you have some sides.. or coleslaw


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe have some other meat standing by in a warmer if you think your gonna be shy.. a few chicken wings perhaps


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 19, 2017)

That butt should give a 1/2 pan of pulled pork.
You will need 6lbs of finished product figuring 8 oz per person.
I figure I get about 60% of the pork butt with the finished product.


----------



## texasjason (Dec 19, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> I just took 9.5lb .... After cooking I don't know what it was.. to work.. I bought 4 packages of buns and took  in with the pulled pork in a crock pot.. I took some Coleslaw too. Well I had about 5 or 6 buns left over and 2 servings of pulled pork left.  So I would say that it will serve 12 people 2 sandwiches and be enough if you have some sides.. or coleslaw


Thank you, that is helpful!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow.. 1/2 pound of pulled pork is a bunch per person..

The rule is , count on half of the weight to be gone by the time your done and serving.. Then go 4 ounces per person or 1 lb feeds 4 people. 4 lbs feeds 16 normal people . 5 lbs will be ok for 20 . 
Some hogs in here fill up on meat and eat no sides.. lol.. Or they talk about planning for a catering business.. Which requires more food per person..


----------



## texasjason (Dec 19, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> That butt should give a 1/2 pan of pulled pork.
> You will need 6lbs of finished product figuring 8 oz per person.
> I figure I get about 60% of the pork butt with the finished product.


Thank you, I appreciate the information. May add some pork butt or throw on some ribs just to make sure.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 20, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Wow.. 1/2 pound of pulled pork is a bunch per person..
> 
> The rule is , count on half of the weight to be gone by the time your done and serving.. Then go 4 ounces per person or 1 lb feeds 4 people. 4 lbs feeds 16 normal people . 5 lbs will be ok for 20 .
> Some hogs in here fill up on meat and eat no sides.. lol.. Or they talk about planning for a catering business.. Which requires more food per person..



I figured 8 oz cause he said the guys will eat more. Better to have to much than not enough.
I usually figure 6oz minimum.
What weight you have with the finished product depends on the pork butt. Sams I usually get 60 % of the finished product. Wegmans pork butts about 55%. My local butcher about 65%.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 20, 2017)

I would do the pork butt and if they eat it all, then it's gone.. Happy happy, they liked it. Lol


----------



## smokin vegas (Dec 20, 2017)

texasjason said:


> Hi All,
> I'm smoking a port butt tomorrow for a neighborhood gathering, well a few houses anyway, and just wanted to make sure I have enough pork to do pulled pork sandwiches.  I've got a 9.5lb bone in butt I picked up and we are expecting 12 adults (couples).  I know the ladies won't eat that much but guys will likely eat more.  We have apps being eaten at another house, then here for pork and then to another house for desert.  Someone else is bringing a side for us.  Anyway, I've read through the postings here and seems like I would get anywhere from 30-50% shrinkage.  Do y'all think I have enough pork to feed 12 adults? Thank you!


I would cook/smoke 2 roasts then you know you will have enough. Besides pack the left overs in a vacuum packed bag and freeze.  Left overs are always good.  Just heat and eat.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 20, 2017)

I hope you do let us know afterwards how much you did use for 12. 
Good luck! :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2017)

4oz per person is a Ladies Luncheon! No way that amount can be a single meat and serve even VEGAN MEN at a PETA convention! All joking aside, I have never catered a mixed party where the single protein was less than 6oz per with 1.5 buns and sides. This give 2 Sammie's per man at around 4oz each and a smaller single 3oz sandwich for each lady, who would not want the neighbors to see her over eat. Plated single meat is 10oz plus sides. 
6oz x 12 = 72oz / 16 = 4.5 / .5 yield = 9 pounds raw. You will be fine as a 50% yield adds a 8-10% pad in case unexpected guests show up... JJ


----------



## texasjason (Dec 21, 2017)

Well thanks everyone for your input and suggestions.  I did throw in a rack of baby back ribs for fun.  The kids like them and let's face it I do too.  The dinner went great and I had plenty, probably 2 pounds or so of leftover pork.  The houses we went to prior to ours had heavy appetizers and we had another house to go to after ours.  So the 9.5 pounder and 1 rack of ribs fed 12 people.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 21, 2017)

I figured as much.. I did same size a couple weeks ago and used up 28 buns no sides included.  Just coleslaw.
So you didn't have 5 lbs of leftover pork by cooking 2 butts. 
Cool man!


----------



## wimpy69 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sounds like it went well. Happy Holidays.


----------

